# Ceiling fan hums



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I have two Hampton Bay "midili" ceiling fans that I had set aside in the garage for about a year, recently I installed them and put them to work.

One works perfectly, the other one has a mild hum that is really annoying.

I thought it may be the speed control switch but no, I tested with a regular toggle, same hum.

The hum is coming from the fan. No hum when fan is off, no hum when light is on. The hum is the same regardless of the speed whether its low, medium or high.

Any idea?

I reseated the fan in its housing a few times, no difference.

Should I shoot some WD40 inside to see what happens? What else should I try?


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Somewhere there is contact between the parts that vibrate and the ceiling. I have had to fashion my own isolation dampers on more than one occasion.


----------



## mm11 (Apr 30, 2013)

I would advise against shooting WD-40 in the fan motor.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

If it is an electrical hum, rather than fan movement, vibration, bearing noise, etc. I would replace it. (since you have already eliminated the control)

Either you got a lemon, or a part has failed, even possibly while sitting on that garage shelf. You can try contacting the Home Depot Customer Service or your store manager. The motor warranty is the longest warranty on the fan. Or they might give you a new comparable model just on a customer satisfaction basis.

If they will not, trying to eliminate electric hum on a fan can be more costly than the new fan would be.


----------



## mattsd (Feb 11, 2015)

I have a Hunter Douglas fan with a Hampton Bay speed and light controller. This came with the condo I recently purchased. It makes an audible clicking sound when I turn it on. The sound is intermittent, but I can't seem to find what causes it to be intermittent. Originally, I thought it might be because it had a dimmer switch on the wall, but after replacing it with a standard switch the noise remained. The next step for me will be to remove the Hampton Bay controller altogether and see if the problem still exists. 

Does your fan make an audible clicking noise? Kind of like how a gas stove would make when igniting the flame?

Matt


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I can not even buy a big box ceiling fan anymore. More than half are bad out of the box. Humming, clicking, shaking. They all do something.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> I have a Hunter Douglas fan


I'll bet you don't ! 

Try to find the name "Douglas" on that fan.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

No clicking noise.

The two fans originally came with a remote and a receiver inside the fan. I didn't like them so I removed the receiver and wired it direct. So I got two hots going to the switch box and used a Pass & Seymour light dimmer and fan speed combo switch.

I installed fan #1, and that worked perfectly.

Then I installed fan #2, heard the humming. I assumed it was the dimmer/speed switch initially so I swapped out a new one, no difference. Then I just connected a regular toggle switch to the fan conductor and just flipped that on. Same hum.

I also had a Leviton speed and light switch laying around, so I wired that one up, same issue.

Got up on the ladder and took apart the "cone" above the motor making sure all the wiring is good and sound. The only thing I haven't done is to remove the light portion to look at the motor.

The hum does not sound like a mechanical vibration sound. It does not change on a faster speed or slower speed, it is very faint, but once you hear it it drives you nuts!


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Oso954 said:


> I'll bet you don't !
> 
> Try to find the name "Douglas" on that fan.


May be he does, may be the blinds spin like a fan :laughing:.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Reading the Ceiling Fan Owner's Manual, it says if there are noises, I should "_Allow a 24-hour “breaking in” period. Most noises associated with a new fan disappear during this time._"


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

May be subconsciously I knew there would be humming?

I just looked at the light and fan speed switch I bought.










It's called Legrand Pass and Seymour *DeHummer *Dual Fan Speed Control/Dimmer. Well it's sure didn't DEHUM anything!


----------



## Al_Amantea (Dec 27, 2014)

mattsd said:


> I have a Hunter Douglas fan with a Hampton Bay speed and light controller. This came with the condo I recently purchased. It makes an audible clicking sound when I turn it on. The sound is intermittent, but I can't seem to find what causes it to be intermittent. Originally, I thought it might be because it had a dimmer switch on the wall, but after replacing it with a standard switch the noise remained. The next step for me will be to remove the Hampton Bay controller altogether and see if the problem still exists.
> 
> Does your fan make an audible clicking noise? Kind of like how a gas stove would make when igniting the flame?
> 
> Matt


Make sure that you dont a wire being scraped by the motor. I had one do this and shorted the hot to ground... what a mess.


----------



## sgip2000 (Sep 24, 2012)

Replace with a Hunter and you won't have that problem.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

OK the plot thickens.

I changed the fan to reverse, no hum.

Waited a bit and switch it back, no hum.

Why? Makes no sense. Now the hum is gone since I reversed and back.

and Home Depot is of no help.

Yesterday I went to the store I bought it from, and asked customer service, because the owner's manual says there is a lifetime warranty on the motor, and I wasn't sure if it's the motor or not.

Customer service asked me to go talk to the electrical guy at aisle 12...I went to aisle 12 and spoke to him, he scratched his head and told me I need to call 1-800-HOMEDEPOT.

So I called 1-800-HOMEDEPOT. They picked up and I told them the problem, they said they need to transfer me to a Hampton Bay expert.

Now the Hampton Bay expert came on the phone, asked me for a receipt and how long I had it, I said may be two years, I don't have a receipt but I may be able to find it...what does it matter anyway? It's a Home Depot brand you can only buy it at Home Depot and it has a life time warranty...next she wants the UPC number of the fan.

I told her the brand is Hampton Bay and model is "MIDILI" and they still sell it at the store I was just at. She said she can't deal with brand and model, need the UPC number on the canopy. I looked at the canopy and no UPC number. She said remove the canopy may be it's on the inside of the canopy.

Now I can't see the inside of the canopy, not unless I disconnect and remove the whole fan from the ceiling bracket! I said why can't you find the fan from the brand and model? She said internet is down...huh? They internal system only understands UPC.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Probably be okay for a while. It will start back up soon enough.


----------



## manatee (May 13, 2013)

miamicuse said:


> OK the plot thickens.
> 
> I changed the fan to reverse, no hum.
> 
> ...


Find one like it in the store and copy the UPC code.


----------

